# Snowiest town in US 2015- Copenhagen NY



## legalskier (Mar 10, 2015)

Over 21 feet thus far:

http://www.syracuse.com/weather/ind...a_tug_hill_lake_ontario_upstate_new_york.html


----------



## j law (Mar 10, 2015)

I use to be a sales rep and that was part of my territory and man did they get slammed every year.  Only problem is that there is no decent place to ski!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 10, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^ ever hear of Snow Ridge :smash:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ ever hear of Snow Ridge :smash:



Ski tug hill in November after lake effect fell it is cool place in Ny!!!!


----------

